# Winter fishing?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone been thinking ahead to winter like me yet? Wont be long now !

Im going to continue to carp fish as long as the weather will permit. I have picked 5 local spots(2 that i caught carp in last year)..other 3 are new spots.
These spots should not freeze over  and should produce some good fish even through the rough times.

Any thoughts from those crazy enough to brave to cold and go against what we've all been told..."fish dont feed in the winter !"...soon 95+% of all anglers will be hanging up there gear...will you be amoung them?...i know i still have a GREAT season for smallmouth bass coming(with my biggest fish being caught from Nov.- March)..now after last years carp catches during winter, im adding them to my winter list. How about the rest of you?


Yea i know there are some that will hit WARM water discharges, but im talking TRUE winter cold water.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hoping to hit lockport again this winter and I might try to do something for the First Fishing Folley. I think we should get a group together for the FFF. Maybe we can meet at CFD or COSI to fish this. Any thoughts? Other than these events my fishing time is gone. I am, however, thinking about heading up to Alum next month but only time and my will to DRIVE up will tell.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Come November I'm usually done for the season...I have absolutely no confidence in fishing cold waters for carp. I've tried a few times here and there over the years with no success at all...but that's because i concentrate my efforts on lakes and not rivers. I usually spend my winters scouting new areas with most of the local reservoirs being drawn down and such. I guess if I saw enough reports of fish being caught out of the rivers during the cold water period I'd give it a shot, but my time seems to be better spent doing other things then. Besides, I HATE to be cold...  . Be sure to let us all know how you do throughout the winter...i'll be interested to see your results.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i love this coldwater fishing.you dont catch as many
fish but ussually the bigger fish will be caught.late
Nov-Dec is prime! i think this year is going to be like
2001 was,warm fall and very mild winter.i was catching
up to a dozen carp(nice fish too) a day up untill dec 20.
it was great!night fishing (if you can stand it) is great this
time of year.i dont have any rivers(with big fish)to try
so iam stuck with lakes.should be good this fall..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a few spots that I will fish all winter, now I dont know if I will do any catching however!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

OK...so those of you who are successful want to give me any pointers on fishing for winter carp? Or is it a matter of putting in the time and waiting them out?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

CW,thats about the size of it,lol i havent been able to find these
so called holding locals that the fish are suppose to flock to.
i ussually pick them up in the same areas they are in when warmmer.

also i have seen large(the largest in one lake)be caught in the strangest
places in winter.i saw a 27lber(big for this lake)come from an area
less then 2ft(after draw down)and also a 28lb grasser from the same
area a few days later.i was shocked! as this was the only open water at
the time due to a run off from houses which i think keeps this inlet
channel clear from ice most of the year.i have seen alot of carp common/
grass come from shallow waters during colder months.i havent figured out
why.i thought maybe it heats a bit in the day,but how much could it 
really heat up?couldnt be very much in Jan..but i dont know.been
reading abit about this fishing just below the surface,with zig rigs,ect.
in winter.apperantly carp spend lot of time around the top when cold.
could be due to heat again.thinking about haveing a go at it.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, all my winter fish have come from a river along current breaks that i catch them in summer.
Deep water in winter is key, but im not fishing in the deep water..just NEAR it. Most fish i caught last yr. came from 3-5ft. of water. the key for me was to find a deep hole that they would hang out in when weather turned rough...but had a nice shallow flat for them to feed on when weather was consistant(the biggest key to winter catching).
I have also found this out to be true for winter smallmouth bass...if we get 3-5 days of consistant temps....the 5th day i can always catch fish. If the temps. are up and down, the fish get lock-jaw.
There are many things i have learned(mostly from winter smallie fishing), but they hold true for carpin too....i'll shoot ya a PM when i get a chance and try to explain in more detail including baits and rigs. 

Scott


----------

